# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [ HN - Bán] vài món lấy tiền........ mua đồ mới

## linhdt1121

do cần tiền để mua đồ mới nên em dọn ít đồ cũ bán, bác nào quan tâm món gì thì alo,sms,ib... cho em nhé, sđt liên lạc: 097227414 năm.
em đi vào chi tiết luôn tránh mất thời gian của các bác.
Ms1: step 2 pha, size 57 mới nguyên. nguyên cả seal. Thông số các bác xem hình.
tổng có 8 con, giá 150k/con.
đám này em bán cả lô, ko bán lẻ
Đính kèm 28872





Đính kèm 28873

Ms2: MCCB 3 pha và 1 pha
trong đó có 3 con 3 pha là hàng fuji nhật bổn, 2 con 1 pha là hàng hàn quốc
chất lượng còn rất tốt, ngoại hình đẹp, trong đó 3 con 3 pha đều có role nhiệt bên cạnh
giá bán cả 5 con là 800k, bao ship thường.







MS3: atomat chống giật
hàng hàn quốc, 1 pha, 30A
giá 100k/ 1 cái, có 10 cái





MS4: vài món linh tinh, thập cẩm

4.1: 4 chiếc contactor, hàng fuji, hàng chưa sử dụng, còn nguyên trong túi ( 3 cái kia em bóc túi ra lúc mua cho chủ bãi đỡ hét giá cao)
giá 100k/1 chiếc





4.2: 4 sợi dây điện 3x2.5 dài 3m, giá 150k tất cả





4.3: vỉ cầu chì 10A
già 100k tất cả, tặng kèm hơn chục cái cầu chì cón thừa bên ngoài.



4.4: át tép
20A, 1 pha, giá 20k/cái. có 10 cái



MS5: Món đặc biệt
2 con servo fuji 750w và 500w
mọi thông tin các bác có thể tìm catalog theo mã trong hình
trong 2 con thì con 750w rất đẹp, đủ jack còn con 500w thì ngoại hình hơi xấu, ko có jack, đít enc bị móp chút nhưng các bác yên tâm là enc ko sao hết, em đã tháo đít nó ra kiểm tra. bác nào quan tâm em sẽ gửi ảnh chi tiết qua zalo.
vài tấm hình các bác tham khảo.















2 em này em tính mua về rồi tìm driver sau nhưng có lẽ em không đủ kiên nhẫn để chờ lên cho em nó ra đi luôn.
và cuối cùng là giá cho cả 2 em là 1000k.
cảm ơn các bác đọc tin, chúc các bác cuối tuần vui vẻ!

----------


## Ledngochan

Để cho mình 2 cái chống giật màu trắng, 4 chiếc contactor nhé,

----------


## linhdt1121

> Để cho mình 2 cái chống giật màu trắng, 4 chiếc contactor nhé,


Xác nhận gạch của bác.
Update. Đám step 2 pha đã xong

----------


## terminaterx300

có gọi điện order 4 sợi dây điện 3x2.5 nhé, inbox cái  :Wink:

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, em đang đi công việc, tối về em ib cho bác.

----------


## linhdt1121

em xin update chút
mấy món trên chỉ còn chỗ at 3 pha và 2 con động cơ servo
em xin tiếp tục.
MS6: động cơ DC 
hàng mới 99,99% ( chả dám nói 100% vì đã ra bãi thì làm gì có 100% )
như hình, giá 170k/chiếc.




MS7: dao phay các loại
đám dao này em mua về tính để dùng nhưng mãi chả có cái gì để dùng lên đem bán
dao từ phi 8-10, còn nguyên trong hộp lúc mua nhưng chắc do năm bãi lâu lên có chút tàn phai nhưng me dao vẫn còn ngon, trong đó có 4 con rất mới do đt cùi em chụp nó ko đc rõ. tổng số 12 con, dài ngắn, to nhỏ có cả và toàn là made in JAV.
giá cả lô là 450K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

MS6: động cơ DC 
hàng mới 99,99% ( chả dám nói 100% vì đã ra bãi thì làm gì có 100% )
như hình, giá 170k/chiếc.
[CENTER]

Cái này trên nhãn nó ghi là AC motor 100V.
Bác xem lại phải không nha

----------


## linhdt1121

> MS6: động cơ DC 
> hàng mới 99,99% ( chả dám nói 100% vì đã ra bãi thì làm gì có 100% )
> như hình, giá 170k/chiếc.
> [CENTER]
> 
> Cái này trên nhãn nó ghi là AC motor 100V.
> Bác xem lại phải không nha


xin lỗi các bác, em nhầm  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Lâu lắm rồi không gặp cụ, cho em lấy mớ dao, hôm nào gặp giao hàng tiện thể làm chầu bia đi cụ ui  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, linhdt1121

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ Tuấn gặp e để lấy dao nhá. :v :v hnay gọi cho cụ mãi k liên lạc được.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác tuấn chắc khoái cái gì to vs dài hơn chứ, đám trên cụ huyquynh lấy roài. Hôm sau em chụp cho cụ Tuấn đám dao to, chắc cụ sẽ ưng cái bụng.
Hôm nào chả có dao mà bia cụ cứ ới em vs nha.
Em update là dao,at 3pha, servor đều có gạch ợ

----------


## Tuấn

Ui, lâu không gặp cụ Linh, cụ Quỳnh lấy dao rồi thì mình bia không cũng được hé hé.


À mà cái nhà cụ Quỳnh kia bao giờ lắp nốt con máy đấy hử ??? sắp tết đến nơi roài  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

Ok luôn ợ.
Mà cái máy nhà cụ Quỳnh sắp hoàn thiện rồi hả bác, em mới gặp ngày nào cách đây hơn 1 năm mà nó đã sắp hoàn thành rồi cơ ah, cụ ý làm máy nhanh gớm :Cool:

----------


## linhdt1121

Ms8. Vặn vit mini, hàng mới trong hộp, chưa dùng.
Con này nhỏ gọn, thích hợp cụ nào dùng vặn đồ điện tử hay vặn lục giác cho nhanh rồi xiết lại bằng tay.
Con này đủ sạc, sạc gồm 2 phần adaptor chuyển từ 110 sang 10v và phần mạch cân bằng nên có thể thay adaptor chạy 220 dễ dàng, tiện lợi. Em này ko có pin nhưng cụ nào  lấy em có thể lấy giúp cell pin mới, dòng xả cao vs giá 60k, cần 2 cell là ok roài.
Giá. 300k cho 1 em mới toanh nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

Update đầu năm.
Toàn bộ số đồ trên em đã xong hết, còn ít elcb bác nào thích thì em lấy tiếp về cho các bác.
Em xin tiếp tục.
Ms9.
Chợ lực cho bác nào lắp trục Z nặng.
Hàng chưa sửa dụng, lúc mua còn nguyên trong túi nhưng  lấy về phải bóc túi, vứt chung cùng nhiều món khác nên xước sát hết rồi.
Hàng made in usa, tổng dài 500mm, trong cái mắt ngỗng vẫn còn nguyên 1 cục mỡ.
Có 7 cái, giá 100k/ cái






Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ. 
Năm mới chúc các bác và gia đình mạnh khỏe và thành công.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Update đầu năm.
> Toàn bộ số đồ trên em đã xong hết, còn ít elcb bác nào thích thì em lấy tiếp về cho các bác.
> Em xin tiếp tục.
> Ms9.
> Chợ lực cho bác nào lắp trục Z nặng.
> Hàng chưa sửa dụng, lúc mua còn nguyên trong túi nhưng  lấy về phải bóc túi, vứt chung cùng nhiều món khác nên xước sát hết rồi.
> Hàng made in usa, tổng dài 500mm, trong cái mắt ngỗng vẫn còn nguyên 1 cục mỡ.
> Có 7 cái, giá 100k/ cái
> 
> ...


bác ở đâu vậy cho em cái địa chỉ em qua mua

----------


## linhdt1121

Nhanh quên thế anh, hôm nào em mang vào cho nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

Update.
Ti trợ lực bác quangcaohoanglong đã gạch,vài hôm nữa em mang tận nhà cho bác.
Do có vài sự thay đổi cho dự ớn máy 1325 của em nên em thang lý nhiều đồ, mong các bác ủng hộ.
Tiếp tục.
Ms10. Ke vuông.
Ke làm bằng thép trắng, rất đẹp. Tháo trên máy trong samsung ra.
Kích thước các chiều lần lượt là 205*130*510mm, thép dầy 16mm, nặng 23kg/ cái.
Cái này em mua về tính làm vai máy H nhưng vỡ kế hoạch nên bán, bác nào mua về làm máy H hay máy C mini, thâm trí dùng để căn máy cũng đều ngon, các mặt lắp ghép đều đc phay phẳng, 1 mặt phụ còn được mài phẳng nữa.
Giá 700/1 chiếc, có 4 chiếc







Ms11: thân nhôm.
Món này đích thị làm trục x thì ngon, chiều dài 162cm, rất phù hợp làm x máy gỗ.
Bản thân nó là tay robot, nguyên bản lắp ray 20, vị trí bắt ray vs gối đỡ đc phay phẳng, có gờ nên lắp ray rất dễ.
Kích thước chi tiết như hình, con này nặng khoảng 24kg, em ko nhớ rõ lắm vì mua rất lâu rồi.
Giá. 1,6tr cho 1 trục x.











Tạm thời vậy, chiều em uo nốt vài món linh tinh

----------


## linhdt1121

hiện có 1 bác gạch ke vuông.
em tiếp tục:
ms12: vitme 25 bước 10, dài 148cm, hành trình khoảng 130cm. 
cây này em mua của bác garynguyen, tính mua về để đi kèm với thân nhôm MS11 ở trên nhưng nay cho đi nốt, cái này đi theo bộ thì vừa xinh cho các bác làm trục X nhé
em mượn hình của bác gary up lại cho các bác vì em mua về vẫn nguyên trong bọ nên không chụp ảnh dc.
giá: 1tr chẵn.





ms13: vitme 20 bước 10, hành trình 600mm.
hàng THK, rất đẹp, rãnh bi còn mới, gối đỡ tiện chuẩn BK15, đầu cốt 14. em ham hố ôm về nhưng ko biết làm gì nên cho đi nốt
em có tất cả 10 cây.
giá 450k/ 1 cây.
lấy combo 5 cây giá 2.1tr
lấy cả lô giá 4tr tròn.




đặc biệt loại này đường kính nút là 46mm, vừa với loại áo nút vitme trung quốc, loại 47mm nên rất tiện cho các bác chế cháo thêm.

ms14: tay gá màn hình
ch tiết các bác xem hình, chiều cao khoảng 25cm
giá 200k



ms15: chả biết tên gọi là gì, các bác xem hình
em chỉ biết nó dùng để lắp các màn hình vào rồi các bác thích xoáy xoay kiểu gì cũng đc.
kích thước: cao 87cm. khoang để màn hình cao 26cm, dộng 43cm, sâu 14cm. để vừa màn hình 15inch luôn ( loại màn wide)
còn đây đủ nút bấm với dây điện bên trong, sơn tĩnh điện rất  đẹp.
giá 250k:


cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.

----------


## ppgas

> hiện có 1 bác gạch ke vuông.
> em tiếp tục:
> ms14: tay gá màn hình
> ch tiết các bác xem hình, chiều cao khoảng 25cm
> giá 200k
> 
> cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.


Bác linh, mình gạch món này ms14 nhé. 
Cho số tk. Cảm ơn bác.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, em up lại hình ms 15


Ms 14 bác gạch cả lô hay combo vậy.

----------


## ppgas

Như a lô, món này đẹp nhưng to quá. Để bác nào gần thì rướt. Chốt 14 thôi nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Như a lô, món này đẹp nhưng to quá. Để bác nào gần thì rướt. Chốt 14 thôi nhé. Cảm ơn.


Vâng, cảm ơn anh.
Có chút sai sót về số đo của em nó, đã ib cho anh để đính chính và cảm ơn anh đã thông cảm,em sẽ gửi hàng cho anh sớm.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cho gạch 2 cục ke thép bác ơi

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cây visme 2510 (ms12)còn tốt không bác, có rơ không vậy?

----------


## linhdt1121

Còn tốt bác ah, có luôn gối đỡ.
Mã của vitme này là GG, em tra manuel thì nó là c5.
Em bán là do vỡ kế hoạch, tất cả những đồ giè trước giờ mua để làm em bán hết.
Cây vitme này kết hợp vs thân nhôm thì cực đẹp, bác lấy cả 2 em fix cho bác luôn

----------


## linhdt1121

em xin update
do bể gạch mục này nên em vẫn còn nguyên
*Ms9. Trợ lực cho bác nào lắp trục Z nặng.*
Hàng chưa sửa dụng, lúc mua còn nguyên trong túi nhưng  lấy về phải bóc túi, vứt chung cùng nhiều món khác nên xước sát hết rồi.
Hàng made in usa, tổng dài 500mm, trong cái mắt ngỗng vẫn còn nguyên 1 cục mỡ.
Có 7 cái, giá 100k/ cái
bổ sung thêm chút thông tin. ty thủy lực này tổng dài 500, hành trình 150, đường kính thân phi 20, đường kính ty 16.







*ms13: vitme 20 bước 10, hành trình 600mm.*
hàng THK, rất đẹp, rãnh bi còn mới, gối đỡ tiện chuẩn BK15, đầu cốt 14. 
em ham hố ôm về nhưng ko biết làm gì nên cho đi nốt
em có tất cả 10 cây.
giá 450k/ 1 cây.
lấy combo 5 cây giá 2.1tr
lấy cả lô giá 4tr tròn.



đặc biệt loại này đường kính nút là 46mm, vừa với loại áo nút vitme trung quốc, loại 47mm nên rất tiện cho các bác chế cháo thêm.

em bổ sung thêm chút là mới sáng này đi làm vấp phải mấy cục sắt này, về lắp vào nó lại vừa với đám vitme này, hên quá các bác ah.



giá cho vitme có đủ BK-BF là 1000k/ 1 cây. 
cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.

----------


## zentic

Cho e 2 cay Ty, mai e alo bac, 0908908982

----------


## Ryan

Tui lấy 5 cây ty trợ lực còn lại. 
Bác nhắn dùm stk vào 0908638495.
Tui ở SG.
Cám ơn. :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.
Đã nt số tk chi bác ryan.
Bác zentic mai em sẽ ll lại vs bác.

----------


## 1102

cái chân màn hình còn không bác?

----------


## linhdt1121

> cái chân màn hình còn không bác?


Cái chân đó em giữ lại rồi.
Hiện tại em chỉ còn 2 món là ms9 và ms13 thôi.

----------


## Duccdt06

ms 15 còn ko bác

----------


## linhdt1121

> ms 15 còn ko bác


cái đó em giữ lại rồi bác ah, nó vừa to, vừa nặng có khi tiền ship bằng tiền hàng. thôi em để kiếm cái màn hình rồi nhét vào đó để dùng ah
 update: ty thủy lực đã xong, mai em chuyển hàng cho các bác đã chuyển tiền.
hiện tại em chỉ còn vitme thôi, các bác ủng hộ em với.

----------


## linhdt1121

em xin update:
hiện tại chỉ còn MS 13, vitme 20 bước 10, các bác ủng hộ em với

Em xin tiếp tục.
*Ms:16 vitme phi 25, bước 10*
Trước bác nào mua hụt cây vitme phi 25 của em thì em bù đây ạ.
Thông số. Phi 25, bước 10, toàn thân mạ đen xì, khỏi lo rỉ xét gì hết.
Tổng dài 148cm, hành trình 128cm, rất vừa vs bác nào làm máy quảng cáo.
Đủ gối bk,bf và áo cho nút vitme, quá tiện luôn cho các bác.
Hiện tại có 3 loại, hiwin, kuroda, isoku. Trong đó kuroda và isoku em tra manuel đều là c5, đoán hiwin cũng c5 thôi.
Tất cả còn rất đẹp, ko rơ chút nào.
Và cuối cùng là giá. 1,8tr cho 1 cây vitme chất lượng còn quá tốt.
Em up chút ảnh trước vì tối quá ko chụp rõ đc, mai em sẽ bổ sung.

----------


## linhdt1121

Hiện tại đã có 1 thiếu hiệp miền trung đã lấy 5 cây, 1 bác ở quảng ninh gạch 2 cây.
Em vẫn còn khá nhiều, bác nào qua năm mới có dự tính làm máy thì có thể gạch và qua năm mới lấy, bác nào lấy số lượng nhiều thì ib cho em, sẽ có giá tốt hơn rất nhiều.

----------


## zinken2

dạo này chịu khó kiếm đồ cho ae nhỉ, giá hợp lý hàng ở đâu hôm nào qua chơi linh ơi

----------


## linhdt1121

Cháu ở Thường Tín chú ạ, hôm sau cháu mời chú qua nhà cháu. Đầu năm công việc chưa nhiều cháu mời chú ạ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> em xin update:
> hiện tại chỉ còn MS 13, vitme 20 bước 10, các bác ủng hộ em với
> 
> Em xin tiếp tục.
> *Ms:16 vitme phi 25, bước 10*
> Trước bác nào mua hụt cây vitme phi 25 của em thì em bù đây ạ.
> Thông số. Phi 25, bước 10, toàn thân mạ đen xì, khỏi lo rỉ xét gì hết.
> Tổng dài 148cm, hành trình 128cm, rất vừa vs bác nào làm máy quảng cáo.
> Đủ gối bk,bf và áo cho nút vitme, quá tiện luôn cho các bác.
> ...


Em gạch 1 cây kuroda qua tết tính nha cụ.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## zinken2

ok. gạch tạm 1 cây, lựa cho mình loại 2 đầu mối bi ở nút và ngon ngon nhé, hiếm khi hàng đồng bộ thế này.
thank
ps: nhắn cho mình số đt để tiện liên lạc mà nên ghi luôn vào phần chữ ký ấy

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> ok. gạch tạm 1 cây, lựa cho mình loại 2 đầu mối bi ở nút và ngon ngon nhé, hiếm khi hàng đồng bộ thế này.
> thank
> ps: nhắn cho mình số đt để tiện liên lạc mà nên ghi luôn vào phần chữ ký ấy


Vâng, hôm sau cháu chọn 1 cây cho chú.
Tại cháu ko hay bán đồ nên ko để sđt ở chữ ký.
Số của cháu đây.0972274145
Hôm nào chú rảnh thì cứ gọi cháu.

----------


## linhdt1121

Em xin update.
Hiện lô 10 cây vitme ms16 đã có gạch hết, có vài bác đã gửi tiền cọc, ra ngoài tết em sẽ tiến hành gửi hàng cho các bác theo thỏa thuận.
Hiện tại em vẫn có thể lấy tiếp đc nên bác nào có nhu cầu thì em vẫn tiếp tục nhận gạch.
Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## linhdt1121

Update:
Có 2 con biến tần cần ra đi.
Ms17: biến tần mitsu E720, 750w
Hàng còn rất mới nhưng bị mất cái lắp, em cắm điện thì vẫn lên đèn nhưng do ko có spin nên ko test đc.




Giá: 750k.
Ms18: biến tần invt
Con này là do em mua nhầm, ko để ý nó là 3 pha,380v nên ko chạy đc điện sinh hoạt, nay bán lại cho bác nào cần.
Tình trạng là mất cái lắp, bác nào cần test thì em đi cắm nhờ điện test cho các bác, thông số các bác xem hình nhé.




Giá: 1,4tr
Cảm ơn các bác đọc tin.

----------


## linhdt1121

em xin update.
biến tần đã xong.
hiện tại em còn vài cây vitme như này, cây vitme này đã quá quen với các bác trên diễn đàn thời gian gần đây. Trước em mua giá cao nên bán giá cao, nay nhiều bác mua đc rẻ nên bán rẻ quá, em đang cần tiền nên bán nốt, chịu lỗ chút tiền vận chuyển từ bãi về nhà.
giá hiện tại là 1250k/ cây. các bác ủng hộ

*Ms:16 vitme phi 25, bước 10*









em xin tiếp tục.
*MS 19: bơm chân không*
thông số như hình, bên ngoài nhìn rất mới.
có tổng cộng 6 chiếc, đi kèm là 6 miếng giác hút chân không, món này em ko bán lẻ nhé.
giá cho cả 6 chiếc là 400k, đã bao gồm cả giác hút.






*MS20: combo trượt khí nén*

combo trượt phi 16, có sẵn mặt bích. Nó là loại trượt khí nén của SMC, phù hợp cho bác nào làm in 3D.
hành trình 350
giá: 300k







cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Lynh ơi - mình lấy MS19 Bơm chân không chân có nhé

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, chú cho cháu địa chỉ để gửi hàng.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Xi lanh trượt đó tháo ra rùi hả?
Phải cho có xi lanh ngon rùi. Hôm nào có xilanh dạng như vậy cho mình biết nha.
Cảm ơn

----------


## linhdt1121

> Xi lanh trượt đó tháo ra rùi hả?
> Phải cho có xi lanh ngon rùi. Hôm nào có xilanh dạng như vậy cho mình biết nha.
> Cảm ơn


Con đó em mua về tính làm in 3d lên tháo bỏ rồi, chú lúc mua nó đủ cả.
Bác cần hành trình bao nhiêu, có em lấy cho

----------


## hieunguyenkham

hành trình 300 fi 20-30(đường kính xi lanh, Kí hiệu CDY1s 20 là đường kính xi lanh 20),hành trình 600 fi 30-50 (đường kính xi lanh).

----------


## linhdt1121

Update.
Bơm chân không đã xong.
Vitme vẫn còn nhé, bác nào có nhu cầu thì ủng hộ em.
Tiếp tục.
MS21: timer
Hàng của fuji, còn rất mới, loại này có nhiều chế độ, tùy chỉnh được từ 0,1s đến 60h, rất thuận tiện cho nhiều ứng dụng khác nhau.
Em có tổng 5 chiếc, trong đó có 2 chiếc như hình là hàng chưa sử dụng, lúc mua còn nguyên hộp.
Giá: 100k/ chiếc, lấy cả 5 chiếc giá 450k, free ship mọi miền tổ quốc ( phần đất liền thôi nhé, hehe).


MS22: ampe kế
Hàng của fuji, chưa sử dụng, thang đo lớn nhất 30A.
Có 1 chiếc duy nhất, bác nào lắp tủ điện thì lấy giúp em.
Giá:80k


Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm!

----------


## trucnguyen

MS 20 trượt khí nén bác có đủ 2 bộ không.
Trượt khí nén bác có những loại nào cho em xin mã số, phù hợp em lấy một ít.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## linhdt1121

Update: timer đã xong.
Combo trượt đã có 1 bác gạch rồi ah, nếu bể gach em liên hệ bác

----------


## linhdt1121

Update: toàn bộ hàng bên trên đã hết, chỉ còn vitme 25 bước 10.
Hiện tại do cần tiền để làm cái máy phay nhôm lên em tiếp tục giảm giá món này, cụ nào mua 2 cây trở lên em freeship.
Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ thời gian qua.

----------


## TLP

Còn cây kuroda 2510 nào không anh,còn em lấy 2 cây.bác khỏi phải ship em chay qua lấy.Em ngay tía. :Wink:

----------


## linhdt1121

Còn bác ợ, chả biết sớm, sáng nay em vừa lượn  vòng dưới Tía

----------


## katum573

Xin lỗi pót nhầm.

----------


## linhdt1121

> MS 20 trượt khí nén bác có đủ 2 bộ không.
> Trượt khí nén bác có những loại nào cho em xin mã số, phù hợp em lấy một ít.
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Anh trucnguyen ib cho em nhé, em gửi hình trượt khí nén

----------


## linhdt1121

MS23: hộp số harmonic, tỉ số 100:1, mặt bích cho asm66.
Cốt vào, cốt ra mai em đo lại rồi bổ xung sau.
Nợ hình
Số lượng 1 hộp duy nhất.
Giá: 500k

MS24: atomat 3 pha.
Hàng đẹp, đã kiểm tra ngon lành.



Số lượng: 4 cái, trong đó 3 cái 30A, 1 cái 50A. Tất cả đều là hàng Nhật 
Giá: 600k/ 4 cái.
Cảm ơn các bác xem tin, chúc các bác cuối tuần vui vẻ.

----------


## garynguyen

Gạch cái hộp giảm tốc đến khi có hình

----------


## linhdt1121

Update:
Cái hộp số ko kịp up hình thì đã bay, cảm ơn cụ gà ry nhé.
Còn vài cây vitme cuối cùng, bác nào lấy nốt có giá đặc biệt ợ.

----------


## dobinh1961

> em xin update.
> biến tần đã xong.
> hiện tại em còn vài cây vitme như này, cây vitme này đã quá quen với các bác trên diễn đàn thời gian gần đây. Trước em mua giá cao nên bán giá cao, nay nhiều bác mua đc rẻ nên bán rẻ quá, em đang cần tiền nên bán nốt, chịu lỗ chút tiền vận chuyển từ bãi về nhà.
> giá hiện tại là 1250k/ cây. các bác ủng hộ
> 
> *Ms:16 vitme phi 25, bước 10*
> 
> Đính kèm 33579
> 
> ...


không có vít me à

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác hỏi vitme gì, em vẫn còn vitme phi 25 và phi 20

----------


## linhdt1121

Update.
--- Do một vài lý do mà con biến tần 2,2kw, iuput 3 pha của em vẫn còn ở lại, bác nào có nhu cầu thì alo em nhé.
--- vẫn chưa đủ tiền để thực hiện ý tưởng, em bán tiếp những gì còn lại.
MS25: xilanh điện.
Mọi thông tin các bác xem catalog giúp em. Em đọc trên nhãn thì nó có vài thông tin cơ bản thế này.
Sức nâng 5000N, hành trình 155mm, tốc độ 5,5mm/s
Em có 2 cái, giá 600k/1 cái.





--- MS26: đồng hồ đo áp xuất ( áp âm)
Nó có chân output,  cài đặt áp trên, áp dưới, chạm mức áp này thì chân ouput tương ứng có có điện áp, có thể dùng để kích role đóng cắt thiết bị ngoài.
Giá:100k

----------


## linhdt1121

update:
em còn 2 cây vitme cuối cùng, bán nốt.
bác nào lấy 2 cây giá 1,5tr/2. ưu tiên đến tận nhà lấy vì em ngại ship rồi, ship thì lại phải đóng thùng gỗ nữa mà em thì đang hơi bận.
 

 --- loại này em còn vài cây, giá vẫn như cũ 450k/ cây ( ko bao gồm gối BK,BF)





--- do vài lý do nên em biến tần này vẫn còn ở lại, bác nào quan tâm thì ib em nhé
thông số: input 3 pha, 380v. công suất 2,2kW, tần số 0-400Hz



--- vài cái át 3 pha, giá 150k/1.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> update:
> em còn 2 cây vitme cuối cùng, bán nốt.
> bác nào lấy 2 cây giá 1,5tr/2. ưu tiên đến tận nhà lấy vì em ngại ship rồi, ship thì lại phải đóng thùng gỗ nữa mà em thì đang hơi bận.
>  
> 
>  --- loại này em còn vài cây, giá vẫn như cũ 450k/ cây ( ko bao gồm gối BK,BF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ib e giá biến tần a nhé thanks

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác sms đi, em gửi tn mà nó báo hộp thư của bác đầy rồi lên ko nhận đc nữa

----------


## phuocminhhoa

[QUOTE=linhdt1121;109064]update:
em còn 2 cây vitme cuối cùng, bán nốt.
bác nào lấy 2 cây giá 1,5tr/2. ưu tiên đến tận nhà lấy vì em ngại ship rồi, ship thì lại phải đóng thùng gỗ nữa mà em thì đang hơi bận.
 

/QUOTE]

Nếu bác chịu ship xa thì em xin gạch cặp vitme còn lại này ạ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Buồn vì không mua được 2 cây visme này.:-)

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> update:
> em còn 2 cây vitme cuối cùng, bán nốt.
> bác nào lấy 2 cây giá 1,5tr/2. ưu tiên đến tận nhà lấy vì em ngại ship rồi, ship thì lại phải đóng thùng gỗ nữa mà em thì đang hơi bận.
>  
> 
>  --- loại này em còn vài cây, giá vẫn như cũ 450k/ cây ( ko bao gồm gối BK,BF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy 1 cây visme 2010 hành trình 600mm, co BK, BF nhé
Mình o QB bác có ship dc ko?
Co gi bac ll 0912 nam 2 bon 1 bay chin

----------


## linhdt1121

@ phước minh hoa: bác cho em sđt để tiện trao đổi.
@ Minh: sao mà buồn hử, thích thì mua thôi.
@ Đinh chí thành: loại này em ship vô tư, nhưng nó ko có gối đâu bác ah, em có vài bộ có gối thì bán mất rồi, có gì bác nt cho em nhé.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> @ phước minh hoa: bác cho em sđt để tiện trao đổi.
> @ Minh: sao mà buồn hử, thích thì mua thôi.
> @ Đinh chí thành: loại này em ship vô tư, nhưng nó ko có gối đâu bác ah, em có vài bộ có gối thì bán mất rồi, có gì bác nt cho em nhé.



The visme này dc ko bác? có phải hành trình 600, bước 10,  bên khớp nối đã tiện sẵn fi14 phải ko bác?

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, đúng nó đấy bác.
Thông số đúng như bác ghi, nhưng cái ảnh có gối là để em minh họa chứ gối em bán hết rồi, hiện tại em cũng đang tìm mua gối đây.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> Vâng, đúng nó đấy bác.
> Thông số đúng như bác ghi, nhưng cái ảnh có gối là để em minh họa chứ gối em bán hết rồi, hiện tại em cũng đang tìm mua gối đây.


Khi nào bác có gối bác báo cho e nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

Hic, ko có đâu bác ah, nó hiếm lắm.
Hay bác mua gối tầu đi, chắc cỡ 500k 1 bộ đủ bk, bf.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

> Hic, ko có đâu bác ah, nó hiếm lắm.
> Hay bác mua gối tầu đi, chắc cỡ 500k 1 bộ đủ bk, bf.


Cần mua BK BF fi bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## linhdt1121

Bk,bf 15 bác ah.

----------


## linhdt1121

Update.
Dạo này nhà hết đồ bán, rảnh quá làm mấy cái dây alpha cho bác nào cần.
Dây nối dài cho các loại alpha step, chiều dài 3,9m, đã bấm sẵn 2 đầu, bác nào lười ngồi nối dây thì cứ lấy về cắm là xong.
Giá: 100k/sợi






Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ thời gian qua, chúc các bác có 1 ngày nghỉ lễ vui vẻ.

----------


## Himd

cho minh lấy 3 sợi nhé

----------


## linhdt1121

update:
 bác nào đã hẹn lấy dây cable cho alpha thì ib lấy hàng cho em nhé, đã hoàn thiện đủ cho các bác.
--- hiện tại em còn 2 món này, up cho bác nào cần.
MS17: biến tần invt, cần tiền nên em giảm giá cực sâu. giá hiện tại là 1tr cho 1 biến tần 2,2kw



MS24: atomat 3pha.



giá như cũ, 150k/1

--- hết tiền nên cái gì em cũng bán
MS27: khoan bàn mini
nhà có cái khoan bàn mini, mua của tầu khựa, thông số với ảnh cho em nợ, lát đi làm về up sau.
giá 500k, bác nào thích thì đến nhà lấy, chứ cái này ship thì chắc tiền ship quá tiền hàng.

----------


## linhdt1121

Bổ sung hình khoan bàn.







Khoan cao 570mm.

----------


## linhdt1121

MS28: vòng bi cao tốc 7003C của NSK
Em có tổng 10 cặp, trong đó có 9 cặp 7003C và 1 cặp 7904C, tất cả đều của nsk, đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, bác nào quan tâm thì ib nhé.
Giá:100k/ cặp, ưu tiên lấy hết. Vì hàng cũ nên có cái đẹp, có cái xâu, bác nào lấy hết thì thuận tiện hơn và sẽ có giá tốt hơn mua lẻ.

----------


## hellokr

em gạch cái khoan bàn nhé
bác cho địa chỉ e qua lấy.

----------


## Sadsky

E xin đạt gạch con  biến tần và khoan bàn hy vong thớt để e . Thanks

----------


## linhdt1121

Khoan bàn vs biến tần đề đã có gạch ợ, nếu trong hôm nay ko ai lấy thì sẽ ưu tiên từ trên xuống.

----------


## Nam CNC

dây nối anpha bác chủ tự làm và không giới hạn số lượng đúng không ? em nghi nhớ , khi nào ráp máy mới em chơi 1 lần luôn , em lười làm lắm , có 3 sợi mà hàn cả buổi sáng

----------


## linhdt1121

> dây nối anpha bác chủ tự làm và không giới hạn số lượng đúng không ? em nghi nhớ , khi nào ráp máy mới em chơi 1 lần luôn , em lười làm lắm , có 3 sợi mà hàn cả buổi sáng


Vâng, cái này em tự làm, dây đợt này là loại tháo mây, dây cực mềm và sợi đồng cũng rất mịn, hiện tại dây đã hết, sắp tới em đi lấy thêm dây để dành, đầu cose còn gần 100 bộ, khi nào cần bác cứ ib
Update. Khoan bàn vs biến tần đã bay.
Có 1 bác ib lấy biến tần nhưng em rep mà ko thấy hồi âm nên đã bán cho 1 bác khác, mong bác thông cảm vì em ko đợi bác đc ợ.
MS29: nhôm định hình 40*80.
Loại này làm bàn máy thì tuyệt đẹp, nhiom dài 720mm và 900mm, đầu cắt rất chuẩn vì tây nó cắt chứ chả phải em cắt ợ. Nhôm mạ đen, ko có lỗ khoan, bên ngoài nhìn cực đẹp.
1 cây dài 720mm nó nặng cỡ 1,6kg.
Giá: 65k/kg





Điện thoại của em nó cùi nên chụp chả đẹp, bên ngoài nhìn đẹp hơn nhiều ah, nhất là nó lại mạ đen chứ.

----------


## linhdt1121

update: chả còn gì bán, còn mỗi mấy cái vòng bi này, up cho bác nào cần thì thấy.



> MS28: vòng bi cao tốc 7003C của NSK
> Em có tổng 10 cặp, trong đó có 9 cặp 7003C và 1 cặp 7904C, tất cả đều của nsk, đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, bác nào quan tâm thì ib nhé.
> Giá:100k/ cặp, ưu tiên lấy hết. Vì hàng cũ nên có cái đẹp, có cái xâu, bác nào lấy hết thì thuận tiện hơn và sẽ có giá tốt hơn mua lẻ.

----------


## linhdt1121

update: 



> MS28: vòng bi cao tốc 7003C của NSK
> Em có tổng 10 cặp, trong đó có 9 cặp 7003C và 1 cặp 7904C, tất cả đều của nsk, đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, bác nào quan tâm thì ib nhé.
> Giá:100k/ cặp, ưu tiên lấy hết. Vì hàng cũ nên có cái đẹp, có cái xâu, bác nào lấy hết thì thuận tiện hơn và sẽ có giá tốt hơn mua lẻ.




MS 30: ray stubaki H25
có 1 cây duy nhất nhưng 4 block, các bác có thể cắt thành 1 cặp
tổng dài 1100mm, ray còn rất đẹp, 4 rãnh bi, block rất bót, nặng khoảng 5,5kg.
catalog các bác có thể tham khảo ở đây
http://www.assabbadin.it/en/guide_li...e_di_sfere.htm
http://www.assabbadin.it/pdf/H-TB.pdf
giá: 800k




MS31: Nguồn 48V, 41,5A
nguồn hiệu cosel, japan, rất to và nặng.
nặng 2,1kg, vỏ nhôm rất dầy, em đã test.
do điện thoại chụp ko rõ lắm nhưng bên ngoài nhìn khá đẹp
giá: 500k/1 chiếc, có 2 chiếc




MS 32: Dây cho spindle
dây dài 13m, 3 lõi, 2 lớp chống nhiễu ( 1 lớp giấy bạc và 1 lớp lưới) kích thước AWG20 (tiêu chuẩn tây nó vậy mà em ko biết quy đổi sang mm)
dây này chú yếu cho bác nào thích chống nhiều từ dây spin sang các dây của step thôi.
Giá: 200k/13m.






Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin!

----------


## trucnguyen

Gạch 2 bộ nguồn 48 V nhé, muộn quá không gọi , đã sms cho bác số điện thoại 0125.xxxx.486
Tiện tay bác bấm luôn cho em 3 bộ dây Alpha Step nhé.
Thanks.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## len_ken

Em lấy cây ray nhé bác chủ

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

nhanh quá, cả 3 mã hàng mới đăng đã có gạch hết.
nguồn 48V: bác Trucnguyen
ray bác: len_ken
dây cho spin bác có đuôi điện thoại:xxx 365
đêm hôm rồi em ko nt sợ làm phiền các bác, sáng mai em nhắn thông tin tk cho các bác. bác nào ở gần Thường Tín, Hà Nội có thể qua tận nhà xem hàng, cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## racing boy

mấy con vòng bi có nắp chắn mỡ ko bác 
bác gửi em tạm một đôi 7003c chạy thử nhé

----------


## linhdt1121

Chả còn gì bán, em đem gom mấy thứ thập cẩm bán nốt.
Đống này 350k, bao gồm
+ 3 nút nhấn loại có đèn, áp cho đèn 24v
+ 2 công tắc e stop của schneider
+ tower light, áp 24v
+ bộ nguồn input 220v, out 24v, dùng cho đám ở trên



Ms 34: Ray 20, mã hsr, tổng dài 380
Chả cần giới thiệu nhiều, mai em chụp ảnh là các bác rõ, hôm nay đăng tạm, mai bổ xung hình
Giá: 550k

----------


## Mới CNC

còn tập nào không thì giới thiệu nốt cho anh em đi.

----------


## linhdt1121

> còn tập nào không thì giới thiệu nốt cho anh em đi.


Là sao vậy bác, em ko hiểu

----------


## Mới CNC

Nghĩa là có món nào ngon thì lôi ra thôi! Bác lôi ra từ từ làm một số người chưa chọn được món.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nghĩa là có món nào ngon thì lôi ra thôi! Bác lôi ra từ từ làm một số người chưa chọn được món.


Cái này khó...
Update ảnh cặp ray 20
Em xin đính chính là ray dài 330mm, ht 180mm

----------


## Trucvt

4.1: 4 chiếc contactor, hàng fuji, hàng chưa sử dụng, còn nguyên trong túi ( 3 cái kia em bóc túi ra lúc mua cho chủ bãi đỡ hét giá cao)
giá 100k/1 chiếc.

Loại anh điện áp cuộn hút thế nào bạn?

----------


## katum573

Vòng bi 7003c còn không bác, còn thì để cho mình 2 cặp.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Vòng bi 7003c còn không bác, còn thì để cho mình 2 cặp.


Em vẫn còn, bác sms vào đt cho em nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

> 4.1: 4 chiếc contactor, hàng fuji, hàng chưa sử dụng, còn nguyên trong túi ( 3 cái kia em bóc túi ra lúc mua cho chủ bãi đỡ hét giá cao)
> giá 100k/1 chiếc.
> 
> Loại anh điện áp cuộn hút thế nào bạn?


Loại này em ko còn bác ah.
Update.
MS 34. Step tích hợp driver
Step size 42, có sẵn driver, nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi.
Thích hợp cho bác nào làm in 3d hay laze mini.
Nguồn 24v, em đã cắm điện và trục step đc giữ chặt.
Giá : 350k/ 3 chiếc




MS 35: quạt ion
Loại của hàn xẻng, hàng rất mới, nguồn 24v, các bác xem thông tin trong ảnh.
Giá: 350k


MS36: 12 con trượt tròn phi 16
Hàng của nhật hay hàn em chả rõ vì chả đọc đc tiếng, nhưng chắc chắn ko phải của tầu
Cái này bác nào mua rồi mua thêm ray tròn, kết hợp vs đám step trên là đủ bộ làm máy mini
Giá: 350k/12 chiếc

----------


## genji0306

> Loại này em ko còn bác ah.
> Update.
> MS 34. Step tích hợp driver
> Step size 42, có sẵn driver, nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi.
> Thích hợp cho bác nào làm in 3d hay laze mini.
> Nguồn 24v, em đã cắm điện và trục step đc giữ chặt.
> Giá : 350k/ 3 chiếc
> 
> 
> ...


gạch con quạt ion 0904184567

----------


## setwon

> Vâng, cái này em tự làm, dây đợt này là loại tháo mây, dây cực mềm và sợi đồng cũng rất mịn, hiện tại dây đã hết, sắp tới em đi lấy thêm dây để dành, đầu cose còn gần 100 bộ, khi nào cần bác cứ ib
> Update. Khoan bàn vs biến tần đã bay.
> Có 1 bác ib lấy biến tần nhưng em rep mà ko thấy hồi âm nên đã bán cho 1 bác khác, mong bác thông cảm vì em ko đợi bác đc ợ.
> MS29: nhôm định hình 40*80.
> Loại này làm bàn máy thì tuyệt đẹp, nhiom dài 720mm và 900mm, đầu cắt rất chuẩn vì tây nó cắt chứ chả phải em cắt ợ. Nhôm mạ đen, ko có lỗ khoan, bên ngoài nhìn cực đẹp.
> 1 cây dài 720mm nó nặng cỡ 1,6kg.
> Giá: 65k/kg
> 
> Đính kèm 35803
> ...


Nhôm định hình còn không bác, loại dài 900 bác có bao nhiêu cây vậy?

----------


## linhdt1121

update:
có 1 bác số ĐT 099488611x đặt dây alpha và con trượt của em, đã chuyển tiền cho em nhưng ko có địa chỉ gửi hàng, em alo lại mà ko liên lạc đc, bác có trên này hoặc bác nào biết bác này thì bảo sms cho em cái địa chỉ hay số đt bác đang dùng để em liên hệ gửi hàng nhé.

----------


## carephone

> gạch con quạt ion 0904184567


cho mình tk mình chuyển

----------


## aiemphuong

còn vitme gì hơm bác

----------


## aiemphuong

đã nhận dc hàng cảm thấy hài lòng về chất lượng, uy tín. nhiệt tình. Hàng nhận đúng như miêu tả. sẽ ủng hộ lâu dài. tks bác.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> đã nhận dc hàng cảm thấy hài lòng về chất lượng, uy tín. nhiệt tình. Hàng nhận đúng như miêu tả. sẽ ủng hộ lâu dài. tks bác.


cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ.


--- dạo này chả có gì để bán, em lại lôi máy món để dảnh từ lâu ra bán lấy tiền còn đi mua đồ mới vậy.
- MS37: tay MPG
 cái này em định để chế thành tay cho mach3 mà lười quá, để lại cho bác nào cần thì chế nhé.
em tìm ra trang web của nó nhưng chả có catalog để xem, các bác tham khảo
http://www.iwashita-eng.co.jp/en/02p...bot/t_box.html
cái tay này bên trong nó có 1 board xử lý và 1 board phím ma trận riêng biệt, nên bác nào chế mpg cho mach3 thì tận dụng board phím này là gọn, thêm các phát xung nữa là xong.
giá: 200k


- MS38: Bộ điều khiển tốc độ động cơ
- cái này dùng để đk tốc độ và đảo chiều động cơ 3 pha, công xuất em ko thấy ghi trên nhãn nhưng đoán chắc dưới 60W( cái này em đoán vì trước đó có dùng 1 con tương tự nó ghi 60W)
các bác tham khảo ở link này
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...-9218-3JEB.pdf
giá: 150k



- MS39: Bộ bánh xe
có 2 loại ( chi tiết như trong hình)
loại 1 có thể nâng lên để di chuyển rồi sau đó hạ xuống để cố định
giá: 350k/ 4 chiếc
loại 2 to hơn, bánh xe có đệm cao su, thích hợp cho bác nào di chuyển đồ trong nhà, khỏi lo làm hỏng sàn nhà, loại này ko nâng hạ được nhưng có khóa, có thể khóa cố định bánh xe, khỏi lo tự chạy.
em có để cái thước để các bác dễ hình dung kích thước.
giá: 350k






--- cảm ơn các bác xem tin!

----------


## Tuanlm

Hốt 4 cái loại 1 nhé bác, đã sms

----------


## linhdt1121

hết tiền tiêu em lại mang đồ ra bán.
MS 40: lọc nhiễu
40.1: Như hình, chả cần giới thiệu nhiều loại này.
giá: 130k/ chiếc, có 3 chiếc



40.2: lọc nhiễu khủng, 40A, em có để cái thước các bác dễ hình dung
giá: 230k



MS41: van bơm chân không, loại này giống cái trước em bán, nhưng to hơn
giá: 300k



Ms42: Hộp số, độ rơ nhỏ hơn 5ARC
hàng đài loan, cốt vào 12, ra 16, mặt bích chuẩn servo 200w, 400w. 
giá 500k





điện thoại của em hơi cùi, chụp hình ko rõ lắm, bác nào quan tâm thì cứ search manuel các món trên giúp em nhé.
cảm ơn các bác quan tâm!

----------


## minhkhuehd

Mong bác chỉ giúp 3 con Step kia giao tiếp với bob bằng cách nào vậy? em ngoại đạo hỏi hơi ngớ ngẩn.

----------


## Mới CNC

Nó có sẵn drive rồi. Phần còn lại bạn chon NC, mach3, usb... controlle là được

----------


## minhkhuehd

> Nó có sẵn drive rồi. Phần còn lại bạn chon NC, mach3, usb... controlle là được


Ý em là kết nối thế nào với các controller mà bác mô tả ở trên. Em có sẵ arduino rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hàng ngon nhưng bác chỉ có 3 con thui hả?

----------


## linhdt1121

lúc mua em chỉ thấy nó hay hay lên mua, khi mua về rồi mới tìm catalog thì cũng hơi giật mình, nhìn cái biểu đồ moment của nó kìa, ngon thía, trong khoảng 1k rpm nó chả thay đổi mấy, mà con của em là loại dài nhất nhé, max tận >0,4Nm.
@ Minhkhuehd: bác vui lòng xem clip của bác CKD hướng dẫn nhé ( Xin phép bác CKD cho em sử dụng video của bác)



@ Mớicnc: bác ui, con này là dòng chạy mạng, ko phải cắm dây là nó chạy đâu ợ, phải qua vài thao tác nữa như trong clip đó
@ Gà mừ: bác thích mấy con nào, để hôm nào em nhặt cho bác.
p/s: bác CKD có đọc đc bài này thì cho em xin lỗi nhé, vì lấy video của bác mà chưa xin phép trước!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn bác, nhìn topic tưởng nhầm bác Mới CNC bán. Có 1 lão đang ham hố mấy con đóa. Em với lão ấy thỏa thuận là để lão ấy hốt hết ợ  :Wink: 

Tính gắn bọn nó vào máy Pick and Place nhưng thay đổi kế hoạch, chuyển sang DC Servo  :Wink:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

up để t2 đầu tuần đi làm, bác nào cần gì thì ủng hộ cho em.
mấy thứ sau vẫn còn:
*MS37*: tay DSP cho bác nào chế dùng vs mach3
*MS38*: BỘ điều khiển tốc độ đông cơ 1 pha
*MS41*: Van bơm chân không
*MS41*: Hộp số 1/10, mặt bích chuẩn servo 200,400W
Cảm ơn các bác đọc tin

----------


## elkun24

> Loại này em ko còn bác ah.
> Update.
> MS 34. Step tích hợp driver
> Step size 42, có sẵn driver, nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi.
> Thích hợp cho bác nào làm in 3d hay laze mini.
> Nguồn 24v, em đã cắm điện và trục step đc giữ chặt.
> Giá : 350k/ 3 chiếc


Mớ step còn ko bác ?

----------


## CNC abc

> MS 40: lọc nhiễu
> 40.1: Như hình, chả cần giới thiệu nhiều loại này.
> giá: 130k/ chiếc, có 3 chiếc


Món này còn không bác? nếu còn em đăng ký 1 con.

----------


## linhdt1121

Elkum24: step còn bác ah
Cnc abc: lọc em hết rồi bác ah
Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm

----------

CNC abc

----------


## linhdt1121

dạo này bận quá, lâu ko có món gì bán vs các bác cả, nay công việc tạm ổn em lục lọi đc ít đồ em bán lấy tiền còn đi mua món khác, mong các bác ủng hộ.
đầu tiên là đăng lại mấy món ế từ lâu:

MS38: bộ đk tốc độ

MS40.2: Lọc nhiễu khủng, 40A



Ms42: Hộp số tỉ số 1:10





Tiếp theo là mấy món mới tìm đc.
MS43: bộ gối BK-BF20
ko cần giới thiệu nhiều, nó đã quá quen với các bác (1 bộ bao gồm 1BK+1BF, có kèm ốc lock đầu vitme)





giá: 650k/ bộ, có 3 bộ

MS 43: áo đai ốc vitme, hàng mới mua của chi na







thông số thì các bác xem ở đây, của em là mã 20H nhé.

giá bán: 100k/1

cảm ơn các bác xem tin, còn vài món mai rảnh em chọp ảnh rồi post sau.

----------


## dobinh1961

> dạo này bận quá, lâu ko có món gì bán vs các bác cả, nay công việc tạm ổn em lục lọi đc ít đồ em bán lấy tiền còn đi mua món khác, mong các bác ủng hộ.
> đầu tiên là đăng lại mấy món ế từ lâu:
> 
> MS38: bộ đk tốc độ
> 
> MS40.2: Lọc nhiễu khủng, 40A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Điều khiển tốc độ được bao nhiêu w nhỉ

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=linhdt1121;124260]dạo này bận quá, lâu ko có món gì bán vs các bác cả, nay công việc tạm ổn em lục lọi đc ít đồ em bán lấy tiền còn đi mua món khác, mong các bác ủng hộ.
đầu tiên là đăng lại mấy món ế từ lâu:

MS38: bộ đk tốc độ

MS40.2: Lọc nhiễu khủng, 40A



em gạch 2 món này nếu bác dobinh ko lấy nhá ,mai sms cho bác nhé,

----------


## linhdt1121

Dobinh: em ko rõ vì trên vỏ hộp ko ghi, nhưng có 1 con giống vậy ghi 60w, con này em đoán cũng cỡ đó thôi
Ali: lọc nhiễu bay rồi bác ơi, đêm qua muộn quá em ko update đc.

----------


## dobinh1961

muốn điều khiển moto 1pha  750w chú này bé quá

----------


## ali35

ơ thế cái bộ Đk tốc độ bi nhiu vậy bác

----------


## linhdt1121

> ơ thế cái bộ Đk tốc độ bi nhiu vậy bác


150k bác ah, có gì bác liên hệ sđt của em nhé

----------


## Lenamhai

Ship cho anh cai speed control về nghịch nhé, 090 ba chin 42689

----------


## minhkhuehd

> Loại này em ko còn bác ah.
> Update.
> MS 34. Step tích hợp driver
> Step size 42, có sẵn driver, nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi.
> Thích hợp cho bác nào làm in 3d hay laze mini.
> Nguồn 24v, em đã cắm điện và trục step đc giữ chặt.
> Giá : 350k/ 3 chiếc
> Đính kèm 36701
> 
> Đính kèm 36702


Đặt hàng cụ tìm cho em 3 con này với cụ nhé!
Thông tin em vừa gửi kết bạn với bác qua Zalo xong.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ship cho anh cai speed control về nghịch nhé, 090 ba chin 42689


Con speed control bác ali lấy rồi ợ.
Em còn 1 con nhưng bị cháy mất con fet công suất hay con ổn áp gì đó, lâu rồi em chả nhớ, con đó có led 7 thanh hiển thị tốc độ luôn, anh cần thì em gửi tặng. Nt cho em địa chỉ.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Bkbf lấy 2 bộ có fix ko bác?

----------


## linhdt1121

Update:



> Ms42: Hộp số tỉ số 1:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS43: bộ gối BK-BF20
> ko cần giới thiệu nhiều, nó đã quá quen với các bác (1 bộ bao gồm 1BK+1BF, có kèm ốc lock đầu vitme)
> 
> ...


MS44: contactor. cái này trước mua của 1 bác trên 4rom, mà lâu quá ko dùng nay bán đi cho đỡ chật nhà.





giá: 500k/ 10 chiếc, tât cả cuộn hút đều 220v

MS 45: dao phay ngón.
mua để dành nhưng toàn máy mini nên ko dùng đc. 
tất cả dao hợp kim, 14 con, trong đó 1 con D12, 10 con D10, 3 con D8. 





giá: 800k cho tất cả.

cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin!

----------


## hoahong102

anh gạch mớ dao, để anh báo nhôm gửi luôn về nhé

----------


## linhdt1121

> anh gạch mớ dao, để anh báo nhôm gửi luôn về nhé


Ok, a cần nhôm thì báo em sớm nhé, sớm thì có thể gửi xe gần nhà anh đc chứ gấp thì lại phải viettel thôi.

----------


## linhdt1121

Update.
Mớ dao đã xong, gối bk20 còn 1 bộ.
Tiện đây có bác nào mua kìm bóp cos ko, mua chung vs em cho nó rẻ nào. Hôm qua có thằng bạn đến nhà chơi, lúc về nó cứ khăng khăng là cái kìm em đang dùng là của nó, vậy là em lại phải mua lại cái khác. Mà mua 1 cái thì phí ship khá cai nên bác nào có nhu cầu thì mua chung.
Đây là loại em mua từ trước cho vài ae ở hn.

Đặc biệt trong số này có cả kìm bop cos alpha step. Bác nào thích dây cắm nhanh thì mua về dùng, tiện lắm ợ, có luôn các loại đầu cos từ 2 chân đến 24 chân cơ ah.
Giá thì tùy số lượng ng mua, từ 180k-200k.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Loại kìm này sài tốt không bác. E mua cái của Asaki sài cùi bắp quá. Cái này hàng đài loan hay sao ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

Loại này khá ngon, có điều chỉ bấm dây từ 2,5 trở xuống, to quá bấm khó và khá nặng tay. Còn loại to hơn thì bấm đc ngon nhưng nó hơi to, em ko thích, thích nhỏ xinh vậy thôi.

----------


## mylove299

Mua nhanh đi còn bấm cáp alpha cho a chứ chú Linh

----------


## solero

> Update.
> Mớ dao đã xong, gối bk20 còn 1 bộ.
> Tiện đây có bác nào mua kìm bóp cos ko, mua chung vs em cho nó rẻ nào. Hôm qua có thằng bạn đến nhà chơi, lúc về nó cứ khăng khăng là cái kìm em đang dùng là của nó, vậy là em lại phải mua lại cái khác. Mà mua 1 cái thì phí ship khá cai nên bác nào có nhu cầu thì mua chung.
> Đây là loại em mua từ trước cho vài ae ở hn.
> 
> Đặc biệt trong số này có cả kìm bop cos alpha step. Bác nào thích dây cắm nhanh thì mua về dùng, tiện lắm ợ, có luôn các loại đầu cos từ 2 chân đến 24 chân cơ ah.
> Giá thì tùy số lượng ng mua, từ 180k-200k.


A đăng ký 1 cái kìm bấm cose vuông (rắc nguồn alpha)

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mua nhanh đi còn bấm cáp alpha cho a chứ chú Linh


Hehe, anh mua để dành thì cứ đợi xíu nha.
Đùa chút thôi, chứ ko có dây cho anh là vì chưa tìm lại đc dây điện, chứ kìm ko còn em mang đi ăn vạ nhà thằng bạn mất dậy kia đc ngay thôi. Đợi sang tuần rảnh em đi kiếm dây về bấm cho anh nhé.

----------

mylove299

----------


## elenercom

Mua cho anh 1 cái Linh nhé. Cần tiền anh ck trước cho. Thanks

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## minhtriet

Cho mình đăng ký 1 cái, bác inbox số tk mình chuyển. Thanks

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ, còn tiền thì đợi t2 chốt số lượng thì em sẽ báo các bác. Mua càng nhiều thì càng rẻ mà.
Nó có 3 loại cơ bản ntn.






Vậy các bác khi mua thì nói rõ mua loại nào nhé.
... Loại 1 là bấm các loại cos càng cua thông dụng nhất, trong hình là em lấy vd thôi, còn loại định mua nó sẽ in số lên đầu cos sau khi bấm luôn. Ngon hơn trong hình.
... Loại 2: bóp cos kim, chuyên để cắm mạch điện, loại này thì hay dùng để bấm đầu dây cắm vào bob.
... Loại 3: là chuyên cho cos alpha step, cái này các bác nên mua kèm đầu cos luôn vì ở hn em tìm mãi ko nơi nào bán. Các bác cũng có thể làm để nối các loại khác, rất tiện lợi, có các đầu cos từ 2 chân đến 24 chân.

... Hiện nay danh sách như sau:
Bác Kem tươi: 01 loại 1
Bác elenercom: 01 loại 3
Bác minhtriet: 01 loại 1
Bác Ali 01 loại 1
Bác Bóng mây 01 loại 3 + 10 bộ cos 6 chân
...
..
.

T2 em sẽ chốt để đặt mua.

----------


## ali35

bác cho em đang ký 1 cái loại 1 nhé,lát sms cho bác ạ

----------


## minhtriet

Chào bác, mình lấy 1 cái loại số 1. Thanks bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em đăng ký 1 kìm số 3 và thêm 10 bộ cosse đực cái nhé ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

em chốt số lượng ng mua kìm như trên, em sẽ ib cho các bác thông tin.
tổng cộng là 9 chiếc( bao gồm 5 bác ở trên và số em mua cho bạn mình) với số lượng này giá là 180k, các bác mua vui lòng chuyển $ theo thông tin trong ib nhé.
cảm ơn các bác nhiều.
em xin tiếp tục bán đồ
2 spin hàn quốc
loại này giống hệt các mà bác emtryhb bán đợt trước.
em có 2 cái, bác nào mua cả thì đc tặng luôn tấm bích gá spin như hình.
thôn tin chi tiết tối em up sau.
spin 600w, 24k rpm, collect er16
giá: 1,5tr/1.


clip test:

----------

mytho

----------


## vufree

> em chốt số lượng ng mua kìm như trên, em sẽ ib cho các bác thông tin.
> tổng cộng là 9 chiếc( bao gồm 5 bác ở trên và số em mua cho bạn mình) với số lượng này giá là 180k, các bác mua vui lòng chuyển $ theo thông tin trong ib nhé.
> cảm ơn các bác nhiều.
> em xin tiếp tục bán đồ
> 2 spin hàn quốc
> loại này giống hệt các mà bác emtryhb bán đợt trước.
> em có 2 cái, bác nào mua cả thì đc tặng luôn tấm bích gá spin như hình.
> thôn tin chi tiết tối em up sau.
> spin 600w, 24k rpm, collect er16
> ...


Lấy cả 2 Spindle nhé. THanks

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

ok, nhận gạch của bác.

----------


## Gamo

Linh đẹp giai ui, cho mình đăng ký cái kìm bấm cosse alphastep luôn nhe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## biết tuốt

giờ mới biết thím linh ship kìm , còn kịp cho tớ 1 cái loại bấm cốt anpha nhé , inbox tớ chuyển $

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Linh đẹp giai ui, cho mình đăng ký cái kìm bấm cosse alphastep luôn nhe


vâng, để iem bổ xung thêm 1 cái cho bác.
mà bác ui, bác mua kìm thì nên mua đầu cos kèm chứ ko lại về tìm chỗ mua cos ah.

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

> giờ mới biết thím linh ship kìm , còn kịp cho tớ 1 cái loại bấm cốt anpha nhé , inbox tớ chuyển $


kịp bác ui, sáng mai em mới đặt mà. chủ nhật tầu nó cũng nghỉ ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

nghe đồn bác nhận làm dây nối dài cho alpha step 1 đầu đực 1 đầu cái , giá bao nhiêu em quên mất , thôi em không mua kềm mà mua luôn dây hen, cho em cái báo giá đi.

----------


## linhdt1121

> nghe đồn bác nhận làm dây nối dài cho alpha step 1 đầu đực 1 đầu cái , giá bao nhiêu em quên mất , thôi em không mua kềm mà mua luôn dây hen, cho em cái báo giá đi.


thật chứ đồn gì hả bác.
trước em bán 100k/ sợi dài 4m.
giờ kiếm dây 8 lõi xịn khó quá nên em ko dám chắc là có ko, còn nợ bác mai lớp 299, 2 sợi mà chưa đi kiếm dây đc.
bác đặt cỡ chục sợi đi em đi bãi kiếm dây 1 thể. mà giờ dây dài hiếm, em chỉ bảo đảm sợi dài trên 2m thôi nhé, còn có dây dài nữa thì e vẫn tính giá đó thôi.
lúc trước em mua 100 bộ cos alpha, để lại cho 1 cụ trên này 15 bộ, hiện tại em còn cỡ 20 bộ gì đó, còn đâu em làm hết rồi, chưa thấy cụ nào phản hồi lại là nó có vấn đề gì, chắc là cũng ổn ợ, thi thoảng em tìm đc dây có shield thì em sẽ làm sẵn 1 đầu bấm cos ra ngoài cho bác nào thích nối đất cho dây luôn.

----------


## Ninh Tran

Loại thứ 3 giá như nào bác ơi. và bác đặt mua được những loại đầu cốt nào ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Loại thứ 3 giá như nào bác ơi. và bác đặt mua được những loại đầu cốt nào ạ.


180k bác ui, nói chung mấy loại đầu thông dụng thì đủ cả, còn bác cần loại gì đặc biệt thì bác cứ cho em xem mẫu rồi em gửi bác xem. tầu khựa thì ko có gì ko làm đc

----------


## Gamo

> vâng, để iem bổ xung thêm 1 cái cho bác.
> mà bác ui, bác mua kìm thì nên mua đầu cos kèm chứ ko lại về tìm chỗ mua cos ah.


Hehe, thanks bác! Để mai ck bác nhe. Đầu cosse alpha mình có, trước giờ toàn phải bấm bằng kềm mỏ vịt

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hehe, thanks bác! Để mai ck bác nhe. Đầu cosse alpha mình có, trước giờ toàn phải bấm bằng kềm mỏ vịt


ô kê bác gà mỡ.
em post số tk luôn lên đây, bác nào mua thì ck giúp em. mấy bác ở HN thì khỏi cần, khi nào kìm về iem rủ các bác đi uống beer rồi đưa cũng đc, khỏi tốn cho bọn ngân hàng nửa cốc beer ợ.
TK vietcombank chi nhánh Bắc Ninh
Chủ TK: Nguyễn Thị Hướng Dương 
số TK:0351000812112
các bác gửi tiền thì ghi rõ trong phần nội dung là tên nick diễn đàn cho em nhé, nhiều ng gửi em lại nhầm.
cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ducduy9104

> vâng, để iem bổ xung thêm 1 cái cho bác.
> mà bác ui, bác mua kìm thì nên mua đầu cos kèm chứ ko lại về tìm chỗ mua cos ah.


Ui bác ở Hà Lội mà bác gà thế  :Wink: 
Em ở trong này còn biết chỗ mua cos alpha ngoài đó đấy 

http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-6592-loi...-5559-4-2.html
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-6420-loi...-5557-4-2.html

Bác cho em hỏi cái kìm số 3 của bác bấm được đầu PH2.0 hay ko vậy?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ui bác ở Hà Lội mà bác gà thế 
> Em ở trong này còn biết chỗ mua cos alpha ngoài đó đấy 
> 
> http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-6592-loi...-5559-4-2.html
> http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-6420-loi...-5557-4-2.html
> 
> Bác cho em hỏi cái kìm số 3 của bác bấm được đầu PH2.0 hay ko vậy?


úi, em là khách ruột chỗ này roài bác ui, mấy iem nhân viên còn quen mặt nữa là.
em hỏi roài, mà trước giờ nó nói có nhưng loại jack cái là loại cắm hàn mạch. chắc giống đó mình ko sài đc ợ.
em chả bit Ph20 là cái gì cả, nhưng cái kìm đấy bấm đc jack cho alpha là cái loại jack như trong cos xe máy. nó có 2 phần trước là bấm dây đồng, sau và bấm vỏ.
cái PH20 mà dạng đó thì nó bấm tuốt.

----------


## ducduy9104

> úi, em là khách ruột chỗ này roài bác ui, mấy iem nhân viên còn quen mặt nữa là.
> em hỏi roài, mà trước giờ nó nói có nhưng loại jack cái là loại cắm hàn mạch. chắc giống đó mình ko sài đc ợ.
> em chả bit Ph20 là cái gì cả, nhưng cái kìm đấy bấm đc jack cho alpha là cái loại jack như trong cos xe máy. nó có 2 phần trước là bấm dây đồng, sau và bấm vỏ.
> cái PH20 mà dạng đó thì nó bấm tuốt.


Chỗ này nó bán jack 4x2 hết cỡ, alpha 5x2 thì ko có, xài alpha thì mua đầu cái 5557 và đầu cái 5559, hai cái này ráp vô nhau là wire-to-wire luôn. À mà bác ở Hà Lội bác thúc bọn nó nhập đầu jack 5x2 về đi anh em khắp nước ủng hộ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

PH2.0 nó bé bằng 1/3 cái đầu alpha ợ.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chỗ này nó bán jack 4x2 hết cỡ, alpha 5x2 thì ko có, xài alpha thì mua đầu cái 5557 và đầu cái 5559, hai cái này ráp vô nhau là wire-to-wire luôn. À mà bác ở Hà Lội bác thúc bọn nó nhập đầu jack 5x2 về đi anh em khắp nước ủng hộ 
> 
> PH2.0 nó bé bằng 1/3 cái đầu alpha ợ.


úi, ae cả nc ủng hộ thì em nhập chứ cớ gì em xúi bọn nó. hehe
chắc là đc đó bác ợ, vì khi bấm cos alpha em phải bấm nấc gần to nhất, mà bé hơn còn 2 nấc nữa

----------


## Gamo

> Chỗ này nó bán jack 4x2 hết cỡ, alpha 5x2 thì ko có, xài alpha thì mua đầu cái 5557 và đầu cái 5559, hai cái này ráp vô nhau là wire-to-wire luôn. À mà bác ở Hà Lội bác thúc bọn nó nhập đầu jack 5x2 về đi anh em khắp nước ủng hộ 
> 
> PH2.0 nó bé bằng 1/3 cái đầu alpha ợ.


Hix, cái đầu 555x 5x2 này, 1-2 năm trước ko hiểu sao mà bọn Aliexpress bán đắt kinh, chỉ là mấy miếng nhựa. Kỳ trước nhập về ko dám mua nhiều, giờ thấy giá cũng hữu nghị. Duy nhập về 1 thúng bán lại cho anh em đi  :Wink:

----------


## ducduy9104

> úi, ae cả nc ủng hộ thì em nhập chứ cớ gì em xúi bọn nó. hehe
> chắc là đc đó bác ợ, vì khi bấm cos alpha em phải bấm nấc gần to nhất, mà bé hơn còn 2 nấc nữa


Ô thế à, vậy bác đặt hộ 1 cây số 3 nhé.Bác cho em xin cái stk nhé, mai ra ngân hàng chuyển cho bác giờ tk hết xiền rồi.

----------


## linhdt1121

Số tk em đã post ở trang trước, bác vui lòng xem lại giúp em nhé.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã ck 180k mua kìm nhé bác Linh ơi. hehe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Ninh Tran

em có một bộ kìm. vẫn thích làm thêm cây nữa. 
cái cốt đồng của giắc JST XH mã là SXH-001T-P0.6 bác mua cho em khoảng 200 cái
cái vế đực giắc Molex seri 1625 loại ba chân bác mua cho em 15 cái. trên hình em là vế cái. em muốn mua con đực cắm vào nó. với chục cái giắc cái loại 2 chân của nó. chỉ mua vỏ nhựa thôi bác nhé. 
cái giắc JST SM loại 2 chân và 3 chân phần vỏ nhựa. bác mua cho em mỗi loại hai chục cái cả hai vế đực cái. 
bác tính thêm mấy cái đầu này với cái kìm số 3 là bao tiền em luôn nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

> em có một bộ kìm. vẫn thích làm thêm cây nữa. 
> cái cốt đồng của giắc JST XH mã là SXH-001T-P0.6 bác mua cho em khoảng 200 cái
> cái vế đực giắc Molex seri 1625 loại ba chân bác mua cho em 15 cái. trên hình em là vế cái. em muốn mua con đực cắm vào nó. với chục cái giắc cái loại 2 chân của nó. chỉ mua vỏ nhựa thôi bác nhé. 
> cái giắc JST SM loại 2 chân và 3 chân phần vỏ nhựa. bác mua cho em mỗi loại hai chục cái cả hai vế đực cái. 
> bác tính thêm mấy cái đầu này với cái kìm số 3 là bao tiền em luôn nhé.


Em bán kìm thôi, tại cái jack alpha kia khó kiếm nên em mới mua, chứ có khi em mua còn đắt hơn mua ở vn đó, vì mua ít nên phí cao lắm ợ.

----------


## Manh Design

Bắc cho em đặt cây kìm số 3 với ạ, em chuyên dùng loại Cos này ạ

----------


## Gamo

> ô kê bác gà mỡ.
> em post số tk luôn lên đây, bác nào mua thì ck giúp em. mấy bác ở HN thì khỏi cần, khi nào kìm về iem rủ các bác đi uống beer rồi đưa cũng đc, khỏi tốn cho bọn ngân hàng nửa cốc beer ợ.
> TK vietcombank chi nhánh Bắc Ninh
> Chủ TK: Nguyễn Thị Hướng Dương 
> số TK:0351000812112
> các bác gửi tiền thì ghi rõ trong phần nội dung là tên nick diễn đàn cho em nhé, nhiều ng gửi em lại nhầm.
> cảm ơn các bác nhiều.


Mình CK bác rồi nhe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

hôm nay em bận quá ko online đc.
báo cáo các bác là em đã đặt kìm với ds cụ thể như sau:
1: Bác Kem tươi: 01 loại 1(đã thanh toán)
2: Bác elenercom: 01 loại 3
3: Bác minhtriet: 01 loại 1 (đã thanh toán)
4: Bác Ali 01 loại 1 (đã thanh toán)
5: Bác Gà mỡ 01 loại 3 (đã thanh toán)
6: Bác Ninh trần 01 loại 3 (đã thanh toán)
7: Bác Manh design 01 loại 3
8: Bác Ducduy 01 loại 3 (đã thanh toán)
9: Bác Bóng mây 01 loại 3 (đã thanh toán)
10: Bác Biết tuốt 01 loại 3 (đã thanh toán)

hiện tại em đã đặt hàng, và trong TK báo có 5 bác đã CK tiền mua kìm, có 1 bác ko ghi tên trong nội dung nên em ko biết là ai. bác nào CK rồi mà chưa thấy thông tin ở trên thì vui lòng Ib cho em nhé, gửi cho em mã giao dịch để tham chiếu.
cảm ơn các bác, hàng sẽ về trong 7-10 ngày. hàng về em sẽ gửi ngay cho các bác ợ.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## solero

Đính chính là loại 3 dành cho cose dây động cơ Alpha step nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đính chính là loại 3 dành cho cose dây động cơ Alpha step nhé.


hic, đạn đã lên nòng roài anh ơi. đã đặt hàng từ chiều.

----------


## Ninh Tran

> hic, đạn đã lên nòng roài anh ơi. đã đặt hàng từ chiều.


đã chịch. hehe

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ôi cái số dư...............................................  ....

----------


## solero

> hic, đạn đã lên nòng roài anh ơi. đã đặt hàng từ chiều.


Sao chú lại nhầm của anh nhỉ? Anh ghi rất rõ ràng từ lúc đặt đến lúc chuyển tiền mà???

----------


## linhdt1121

@ Van du: anh viết là jack nguồn nên em hiểu là cái jack cắm nguồn vào 100v cho nó, vs lại lúc anh ck thì em đã đặt mất rồi.
báo cáo các cụ là có biến cực lớn. sáng nay em nhận đc thông báo shop nó tăng giá lên 68 tệ/ 1 kìm. Trước đây em mua giá là 36 tệ/ 1 kìm.
đây là sự cố ngoài ý muốn. hôm qua lúc em đặt nó vẫn là giá cũ, nhưng hôm nay mới có thông báo.
với giá mới như vậy thì về VN nó sẽ vào cỡ 280k/ 1 kìm, vì có sự thay đổi giá nên bên vận mua hàng đã cancel đơn này, nay em xin ý kiến các bác
1: vẫn tiếp tục mua và khi nào hàng về các bác vui lòng thanh toán thêm giúp em, em sẽ chịu phí ship đến tay các bác coi như lời xin lỗi
2: bác nào cancer thì em xin gửi lại tiền các bác đã ck kèm lời xin lỗi tới các bác
thật sự thì đây là sự cố mà em chả thể nào làm gì đc, mong các bác thông cảm
em post cái ảnh giá kìm em mua lần trước và giá web hiện tại để các bác xem.
lưu ý là chỉ kìm bóp cos alpha nó mới tăng giá nhiều vậy, còn kìm thường nó chỉ tăng có vài tệ thôi, phần này có 3 bác đặt thì em xin chịu hoàn toàn.
tỉ giá bên mua hàng đang áp dụng là: 1 tệ = 3.600 VNĐ, các bác tính giúp em.
em sẽ ib cho từng bác để xin ý kiến các bác sau.

Giá web hiện tại:



Giá lúc trước em mua, nó là cơ sở để em đưa ra giá 180k như lúc thông báo.



Một lằnuax em thành thật xin lỗi các bác vì sự cố này.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Okie, tiếp tục đặt mua ạ. hehe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Sangtravel

Đang quan tâm Ms:10 cho mình xin địa chỉ nhé

----------


## Ninh Tran

em cancel nha. bác chuyển khoản lại theo số tài khoản như trên hình nhé bác.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## emptyhb

Kìm này mấy năm trước em còn mua 350k/1 cái

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Gamo

Èo hehe, bác cho mình cancel nhe. Để mình nhắn số tk sau

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Ninh Tran

số tài khoản của em. 



> Số Tài Khoản. 
> 0141000430990
> chủ tài khoản. Trần Văn Ninh. 
> Ngân Hàng Vietcombank. chi nhánh Quảng Ninh

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

đã giải quyết xong sự cố, bác nào chưa nhận đc $ trong TK thì báo em nhé.
những bác còn lại thì đợi 7-10 ngày nữa là hàng về.
cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đã nhận được, cảm ơn bác Linh nhe! Phiền bác ghia  :Wink: 

Mà cái kềm đó tiếng Anh là gì vậy bác?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đã nhận được, cảm ơn bác Linh nhe! Phiền bác ghia 
> 
> Mà cái kềm đó tiếng Anh là gì vậy bác?


em thấy nó ghi là fasen tools, còn lại toàn tiếng khựa bác ợ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> em thấy nó ghi là fasen tools, còn lại toàn tiếng khựa bác ợ.


fasen là tên cái hãng sản xuất ra cái kìm đó thôi ạ. Còn trong tiếng anh thì cái kìm loại đó hình như nó là "Open Barrel Crimper"

----------

Gamo

----------


## MinhPT

> Đã nhận được, cảm ơn bác Linh nhe! Phiền bác ghia 
> 
> Mà cái kềm đó tiếng Anh là gì vậy bác?


Có vài từ kiểu này:  crimping tool hay terminal crimper hay crimping plier

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

Báo cáo các bác là hàng đã về nhà em, nhưng tuần này em bận nên chưa thể gói hàng gửi trả các bác, hẹn các bác sang đầu tuần em gửi hết.
Bác nào quá cấp thiết thì cứ nt, em sẽ cố gắng đi gửi cho các bác.
Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.

----------

Bongmayquathem, minhtriet

----------


## emptyhb

Nhìn cái bọc đầu cắm alpha ghê quá  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuankiet

Thank lý em fluke 117 hàng chính hãng zalo 01658035127

----------


## linhdt1121

update:
hiện tại em còn xót mấy thứ sau, bác nào dùng vào việc thì cứ ới em ah.
Gối đỡ BK20.
còn 1 bộ duy nhất, sale 600k.





áo đai ốc vitme:







Tiếp tục: cặp vai nhôm cho máy router
kích thước thì các bác xem hình, nhôm dầy 15mm. có sẵn các lỗ ốc để các bác bắt các thành phần khác, nói chung là 1 cặp vai đẹp cho máy router mini.
nặng cỡ 3,5kg, giá 350k








máy hàn linh kiện kèm khò.
do kiếm đc đồ ngon nên em bán lại cái hơi lởn chút cho bác nào dùng ít.
tình trạng hiện nay. tay hàn hỏng, vẫn hàn được nhưng nó bị chạm dây ở đoạn tiếp xúc với tay cầm, hàn 1 lúc là nó nòng đoạn này nên. khò hỏng công tắc dung, em đã làm 1 cái switch và dùng bình thường.
bác nào mua thì em tặng 1 tay hàn 907 mới mua ở minh hà, em mua về định thay tay để dùng tiếp nhưng chân cắm ko vừa, em đã cắt dây để nối nhưng thất bại, bác nào rành thì lấy về đấu dây lại là có tay mới luôn. tặng kèm 1 tay 907 hakko xịn nhưng bị gẫy tip, thay tip là có tay xịn dùng.
giá: 350k





tiện khoe luôn cái tay hàn em mơi kiếm đc, lý do để em bán cái trên, để các bác thấy nó đang dùng bt chứ ko có vấn đề gì.



cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.

----------


## linhdt1121

update: Tất cả cá món trên đã hết hoặc có dự tính khác, còn duy nhất 1 bộ gối BK,BF20 này. bác nào mua thì ib nhé.
Gối đỡ BK20.
còn 1 bộ duy nhất, sale 600k.





cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## linhdt1121

update: Trung thu ngta đi chơi, em ngồi nhà bới đồ ra bán.
--- driver autonic 5 pha.
+ thông số như hình, tình trạng hoạt động tốt, chạy rất êm.
+ số lượng: 04 bộ
+ giá : 450k/ bộ







--- Nguồn server:
+ thông số như hình, hoạt động tốt.
+ số lượng: 04 bộ
+ giá: 250k/ bộ






--- Bộ combo 4 driver 5 pha, dùng cho step size 42
+ bộ này trước mua của 1 bác trên này, nay ko dùng bán lại. 
+ số lượng: 01 bộ
+ giá 400k


cảm ơn các bác đọc tin!

----------


## nqhung07

Bác cho gạch 4 bộ driver autonic 5 pha nhe (bộ motor A50 +driver đó). Sài gòn

----------


## CNC BINHDUONG

> Update.
> Ti trợ lực bác quangcaohoanglong đã gạch,vài hôm nữa em mang tận nhà cho bác.
> Do có vài sự thay đổi cho dự ớn máy 1325 của em nên em thang lý nhiều đồ, mong các bác ủng hộ.
> Tiếp tục.
> Ms10. Ke vuông.
> Ke làm bằng thép trắng, rất đẹp. Tháo trên máy trong samsung ra.
> Kích thước các chiều lần lượt là 205*130*510mm, thép dầy 16mm, nặng 23kg/ cái.
> Cái này em mua về tính làm vai máy H nhưng vỡ kế hoạch nên bán, bác nào mua về làm máy H hay máy C mini, thâm trí dùng để căn máy cũng đều ngon, các mặt lắp ghép đều đc phay phẳng, 1 mặt phụ còn được mài phẳng nữa.
> Giá 700/1 chiếc, có 4 chiếc
> ...


vai và khung trục x 1,6 m còn không bác

----------


## linhdt1121

Lâu lâu dọn nhà lại thừa ra ít đồ, bác nào cần món gì thì hốt giúp em nhé.
... Máy thổi bụi, động cơ xăng.
Món mày em mua về tính độ để chơi RC  mà lâu quá ko làm nên hết hứng, bán lại cho bác nào thích chơi.
Hành ryobi, còn rất mới, sản xuất 2013 mà về nhà em từ cuối 2014. Dung tích 26cc. Ai mua tặng kèm 1 chai nhớt 2t để pha vs xăng, bình nhớt vừa mua, còn chưa bóc vỏ lắp.
Giá: 1200k




... Khoan bàn.
Khoan cao cỡ 650mm( cái này em ước chừng chứ chưa có đo chuẩn), kẹp mũi max 13, vẫn đang dùng ngon, muốn mua khoan to hơn nên bán. Điện 100v nhé các bác. 
Giá: 1800k, món này ưu tiên tới nhà xem vì khá nặng,em ngại ship.








Ngoài ra em vẫn nhận làm jack nối dài cho động cơ alpha step, bác nào có nhu cầu cứ liên hệ em nhé, cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.

----------


## linhdt1121

Hết tiền mai đi mua cá chép, em tháo biến tần ra bán.
--- Biến tần Mitsu D720, 1,5kw
vẫn đang trong tủ, hoạt động bình thường. ngoại hình rất đẹp ( trong hình hơi bụi chút thôi, lau đi là hết ah)
thông số như hình.





Giá: 1,6tr

cảm ơn các bác đã xem tin, chúc toàn thể các bác và gia đình năm mới sức khỏe, hạnh phúc.

----------


## linhdt1121

update:
còn 3 bộ servo, em cũng đem bán lấy tiền ăn chơi hết tháng giêng.
--- 1: Mitsu: J2S-200w, có phanh
         giá: 2,8tr
--- 2:Mitsu: J2S 400w
        giá 4,5tr
--- 3:Panasonic: minas a5 750w
        giá 7,5tr
--- Cả 3 còn rất mới, ngoại hình đẹp, hoạt động bình thường, đầy đủ jack cắm, dây động lực 2 bộ J2S khá dài.
các bác xem ảnh.







bác nào quan tâm thì ib zalo em gửi ảnh chi tiết, 4rom up từng ảnh 1 lâu quá.
cảm ơn các bác đã xem tin!

----------


## linhdt1121

Bán tiếp: 
Spindel atc, đệm khí.
Còn 2 rm này, trước em mua tính nghịch atc xem sao mà lâu quá ko làm gì đc, nay đem bán nốt.
Đã test, quay ngon. Áp 125v, 1000hz
Giá:800k

----------

doanthienthinh

----------


## thuongdtth

> Bán tiếp: 
> Spindel atc, đệm khí.
> Còn 2 rm này, trước em mua tính nghịch atc xem sao mà lâu quá ko làm gì đc, nay đem bán nốt.
> Đã test, quay ngon. Áp 125v, 1000hz
> Giá:800k


con này chạy công suất bao nhiêu Watts

----------


## Nam CNC

con này phải cấp khí thì nó mới quay ngon nha , chứ không cấp khí quay tầm 10 phút chắc bốc khói . Nó là dòng đệm khí chứ không phải dùng bạc đạn nha....

----------


## linhdt1121

> con này phải cấp khí thì nó mới quay ngon nha , chứ không cấp khí quay tầm 10 phút chắc bốc khói . Nó là dòng đệm khí chứ không phải dùng bạc đạn nha....


vâng, em cũng có ghi rõ là đệm khí mà rồi mà.
@ thương: con này mã No 1303, hãng westwind em ko tìm đc thông tin về công suất của em nó nên ko rõ.

----------


## Nam CNC

con này tầm 1Kw nha , nếu đủ khí thì em nó ác liệt lắm , dư sức khắc kim loại luôn đó

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái đầu có collet gì không vây. Đang kẹp mũi mấy

----------


## hoahong102

loại này là collet 3,175 đôi khi có d4, collet thì khó kiếm, nhưng dao chuôi 3,175 loại gì chả có

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> loại này là collet 3,175 đôi khi có d4, collet thì khó kiếm, nhưng dao chuôi 3,175 loại gì chả có


cảm ơn bác đã thông tin giúp.
hiện đang ngậm dao 3.175

----------


## linhdt1121

> update:
> --- 3:Panasonic: minas a5 750w
>         giá 7tr
> 
> Đính kèm 55016
> 
> Đính kèm 55017


 2 bộ J2S đã bán, còn lại bộ A5, 750w, giảm giá con 7tr cho nhanh

bán tiếp 3 driver autonic, chay điện 220v, MD5-HF14 và MD5-HF28 cho động cơ size 86





giá: 1,8tr cả 3 con

----------


## doanthienthinh

> Bán tiếp: 
> Spindel atc, đệm khí.
> Còn 2 rm này, trước em mua tính nghịch atc xem sao mà lâu quá ko làm gì đc, nay đem bán nốt.
> Đã test, quay ngon. Áp 125v, 1000hz
> Giá:800k


có ai gạch hay mua chưa ạ, e hốt về vọc thử ạ
0907515569

----------


## linhdt1121

em có 2 con, đã bán 1 con, còn lại 1 con. bác muốn lấy thì sms cho em nhé. số đt dưới chữ ky

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

A5 750 có fix ko anh ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## linhdt1121

> A5 750 có fix ko anh ?


em fix còn 7tr rồi mà bác

----------


## thuyên1982

> em fix còn 7tr rồi mà bác


bác cho em lấy  a5 750w nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác cho em lấy  a5 750w nhé.


Vâng, bác cho em cái số cầm tay để tiện liên lạc

----------


## thuyên1982

> Vâng, bác cho em cái số cầm tay để tiện liên lạc


bữa zalo với bác mà bận quá nay mới thở được.

----------


## trucnguyen

> MS36: 12 con trượt tròn phi 16
> Hàng của nhật hay hàn em chả rõ vì chả đọc đc tiếng, nhưng chắc chắn ko phải của tầu
> Cái này bác nào mua rồi mua thêm ray tròn, kết hợp vs đám step trên là đủ bộ làm máy mini
> Giá: 350k/12 chiếc
> 
> Đính kèm 36704
> 
> Đính kèm 36705


Mấy món này còn không bác.
Xin lỗi vì đào mộ cổ.

----------


## linhdt1121

Lâu lâu em bán chút đồ cho vui.
Biến tần shneider, mới 99.99%
Có 2 con biến tần mới, chưa sử dụng vẫn còn nguyên trong hộp.
1 con mã atv321, công suất 2kw
1 con mã atv71, công suất 1.5kw, loại tải nặng
Tình trạng cả 2 con đều mới, chưa sử dụng và còn nguyên hộp. Cầu đấu dây vẫn còn tem.








Giá bán: atv321 giá 2.2tr
Atv71 giá 2.1tr
Lưu ý: điện áp vào là 3pha, 380v.

----------


## linhdt1121

Em xin 1 . Cho nó đỡ ế nhé.
Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## linhdt1121

HN mưa nhiều nên mốc hết cả rồi, em đào lên phơi nắng cho nó đỡ mốc vậy.
em còn dư vài món, do không có nhu cầu và không biết dùng nên bán hết.
1: servo panasonic minas A5, bao gồm
  - 1 bộ 400w có phanh
  - 1 bộ 750W không phanh
  - 1 driver 750w
  Tất cả đầy đủ jack cắm, hàng còn rất đẹp, trong ảnh động cơ hơi bẩn vì em chả buồn lau dọn nữa, có sao bán vậy.
giá : 14tr cho tất cả, bác nào mua lẻ thì SMS nhé.






2:  Servo yaskawa, bao gồm
  - 2 bộ 200w, đời cổ lắm rồi nên động cơ size lớn
 ngoại hình xấu vì nó cổ quá rôiddaayfdur jaack cắm
 giá: 3tr/ 2 bộ






3: Servo samsung, bao gồm
2 bộ 200w, loại này chạy plus/dir nhé.
 ngoại hình driver thì còn ổn, động cơ xấu, đầy đủ jack cắm
giá: 2tr/ 2 bộ




cảm ơn các bác đọc tin.

----------


## elenercom

Thèm nhỏ cả nước miếng òi chú Linh ơi

----------


## linhdt1121

dạo này hết tiền uống beer, lại đem ít đồ nên bán kiếm tiền để đi beer vậy.
--- Ray trượt PMI 15. tổng dài 280mm, hành trình 160mm. 2 block/ 1 thanh.
thông số kích thước cụ thể các bác có thể tìm catalog theo mã trong ảnh.
hàng đẹp, bảo đảm ko rơ thì khó vì e chả có thiết bị gì để kiểm tra, nhưng cảm nhận là nó chả rơ tẹo gì  :Big Grin: , phù hợp bác nào làm trục Z.
giá: 400k/ cặp





--- Cel pin điện thoại.
hàng chưa sử dụng, lấy từ kho ra. số kỹ thuật như hình, áp đo hiện tại 7.6V, lưu ý 1 pack gồm 2 cell nhé và có mạch cân bằng cho 2 cell luôn rồi.
số lượng rất nhiều. 
loại này bạn em đã từng dùng 8 pack nối thành 14.4V dùng cho khoan pin và dùng khá ok nhé.
giá 17k/pack. chỉ ship từ 10 pack trở lên.









cảm ơn các bác đọc tin!

----------


## CNC abc

Cho mình đăng ký 12 packs nhé. Bác inbox tk mai mình chuyển tiền
Tks.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Để mình 20 bách đi.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Gamo

Bác cho em đăng ký 30 packs luôn nhe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm đến món cell pin này. em ko hay online lắm nên các bác cứ ib qua zalo cho tiện.
số lượng thì em có cực nhiều. đủ để các bác tha hồ chế cháo.

----------


## huanpt

Cho em 50 bánh.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## audiophilevn

còn cell pin thì đê mình 10pcs luôn nhé

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## huanpt

Mình rút lại 20 bánh thôi! Nghĩ cũng chưa dùng làm gì. Bác chủ cứ gửi chung với Ga mo 1 gói nhá.
Thks

----------


## linhdt1121

Lâu lâu em lại có ít đồ.
--- bộ driver autonic, mã md5-hd14
Bộ 3 driver 5 pha, dòng 1.4a, áp 24-36v được đóng trên 1 board, rất tiện và gọn.
Hàng đã đc test ngon lành.




Giá: 600k/1 board

--- aptomat.
 Hàng này khi em lấy thì còn trong thùng, đoán là chưa sử dụng. Dòng 5A, phù hợp bác nào dùng để tắt bật spin cho máy gỗ nhiều đầu.


Giá:45k/1 pcs

Tạm vậy đã, mai đc nghỉ em soạn nốt ít đồ bán cho gọn chỗ.

----------


## linhdt1121

Có ít phụ kiện lắp tủ điện, bác nào cần thì ib nhé.
Nút dừng khẩn và nút nhấn.
Loại có đèn báo 24v. Giá 35k/1 cái





--- cóc đạp, cái này chả cần giới thiệu.
50k/ cái



-- quạt thông gió.
Kích thước 90*90mm, điện 220v, thân nhôm, đa phần đều có mặt bảo vệ.
Giá: 50k/ cái.

----------


## pvkhai

Tôi gạch mớ cóc nhé, về chữa còi xương cho mấy đứa nhỏ.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Tôi gạch mớ cóc nhé, về chữa còi xương cho mấy đứa nhỏ.


Bác liên hệ sđt dưới chữ ký để lấy thông tin mua hàng nhé, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm

----------

